# Which side of the car is safer?



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been covered but MDC's search engine hates me.









Dd just outgrew her Britax so I bought a Recaro Vivo which can't be installed in the center because there's only a lap belt. So, should I put it behind the driver's seat or passenger? Has one been shown to be safer?

Thanks!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm assuming child is 5+ years old? Neither side is safer, just whichever works best for you.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Personally, I would put her on the passenger side, there *might* be a slight advantage in a crash.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I've always heard the driver's side is safer. the driver instinctively defends his/her own side of the car. However, when parallel parking, it's safer IMO to be taking a child out of the passenger side, so you're not standing so close to traffic.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Ooops I forgot I posted this instead of just _meaning_ to.









I guess I'll let her choose, since opinions were divided at the fire dept too. I really wish I could keep her in the middle though.

Thanks Mamas!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin+babyAndrew* 
I've always heard the driver's side is safer. the driver instinctively defends his/her own side of the car. However, when parallel parking, it's safer IMO to be taking a child out of the passenger side, so you're not standing so close to traffic.

these are some great point!

i like the passenger side so i can see the little one if i need to. middle is the safest so that is what i do when i have a kiddo in my car. but i like to see them and the passenger side is the best for this


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

I've also heard that the driver's side is safest, as you are more likely to get broad sided on the passenger side of the car. I would probably opt for that side if the middle is not an option. I don't have to parallel park that often, and would worry more about collisions than that.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I've always read that both sides are equally unsafe.









I have a relative who was killed in a side impact crash and he was in a car seat on the passenger side. I have two kids so they are both on the sides. If I only had one I suppose I would put him on the driver side because of my personal experience but I don't think that either side is really safer.


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
these are some great point!

i like the passenger side so i can see the little one if i need to. middle is the safest so that is what i do when i have a kiddo in my car. but i like to see them and the passenger side is the best for this









I agree. I also think it is easier to hand them things when they are in the passenger side. I know my kids still require lots of me even when I am driving.


----------

